# GTR34 V Spec Insurance



## Sean-it (Oct 28, 2002)

Just re-insured through Cheam (Hill House Hammond underwriters ) for £1064 - fully comp protected no claims - has risen £80 since last year, though I have not had any claims. 

Do not know if this was good or not but I did not have too long to shop around also they gave me a good deal on another car I'd just bought £360 as opposed to £770 with my original insurers.


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

Geez thats expensive. I don't have an R34 but thats alot of money for insurance.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Skyline_R34 said:


> *Geez thats expensive. I don't have an R34 but thats alot of money for insurance. *



Expensive!! You got to be joking!

I was paying £4.5k last year for my R34!
But this year its £1.5k! Nice reduction!


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Thats good! I paid £1,250 with max no claims .


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes, thats a good quote. I paid around £1,600 last year with a CAT 1 Alarm, a CAT Q Tracker with anti-hijack, a CAT 3 mechanical lock, no points or convictions, 5 years NCB, garaged (also alarmed), standard (no mods) and living in a low risk leafy area in Cheshire. That was with Tesco. As soon as I wanted to drive abroad though (most companies give you 3 months for 'free' as part of your policy) I found out they wanted a supplement of £250 and also £250 just for fitting an exhaust and then another £250 for european breakdown cover. I moved house (literally across the road, same postcode, etc.) and they added another £50 to my policy! In the end I feel miffed with all these little begging bowls. Its a scandal thats been legalised.

I feel insurance co's just pick numbers out of the air sometimes. I was very miffed last year because I had 5 years and 10 months NCB (almost up to full ncb) and was giving up my old car (an R34 GT-T) to my dad and buying the R34 GT-R. The b*stards would NOT give me my full 6 years ncb so I lost 10 months because my previous insurer would not touch GT-R's for anyone under 30 so i was caught between a rock and a hard place and lost almost a full year. Terrible, just terrible.

If i'd been been able to use 6 years ncb I'd have saved 300


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Sounds like a totally different experience to me with tesco's...

Declared stage one mods/suspension/brakes etc for very minimal extra on a import R33 GTR with 4 years NCB in a low risk 'South Gloucestershire' area and paying less than £1300 all in (with tracker/alarm etc etc)...


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Polar...*

The difference may be the stock car price difference between R34 £30-40K and R33 £15-25K on that basis one of us is getting ripped off!

My R33 valued at time for £20k was exactely the same price to insure as my R34 is now (valued at £35K) with same declared mods (exhaust and wheels) ...£1,250-


----------



## Sean-it (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm 37 been driving for 20 years - never claimed - doesn't mean I've not been in accidents though !!

The car price for the insurance was £45K with no mods mentioned - they didn't ask - told them it was 400 BHP.
In fact not sure if it has been modified.

Also when I just bought a 2nd car as a run-around they did me a good deal for it as a second car. 
Also if damaged the car goes back to Middlehurst ( where I bought it) for sorting out.

The no claims only can be applied to one car.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Sean-it


Whats the excess on your policy?


----------



## Sean-it (Oct 28, 2002)

Can't recall offhand but think it's £500 or £400

I'm not home at present so can't check


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

I meant that it is expensive insurance sompared to what I pay for my van. I only pay about $1000 canadian about $600us a year!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Skyline_R34 said:


> *I meant that it is expensive insurance sompared to what I pay for my van. I only pay about $1000 canadian about $600us a year! *


LMFAO !!!

Funnily enough the ST is cheaper to insure than the bomber too !!

J.........


----------

